# Starting english



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

definitely try it. See if you can borrow some tack at first, or find some quality used items that way it is less of a committment if you don't like it. Definitely get a trainer, it will give you a better first experience and set you on the right path. Also, collection is definitely not a basic- it is something that takes a very long time to work up to both for horse and rider. But there are plenty of new things to learn and discover on your way there. Best of luck, english riding is a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I should of clarrified my horse naturally carries himself because of the amount of training we have been threw. Maybe constant contact with the bit is better.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

I always try to encourage people to try the discipline opposite of them. Your western bridle is fine for lessons, just switch to a snaffle is you ride in anything else. Also, an english saddle is necessary (search consignment first) along with a well fitting girth. Then you need at least one contour pad. The square pads for colour is optional. Depending on the buld of your horse, he/he might need a breastplate or a crupper but I doubt it if you haven't had problems with slipping saddles (if you have, look into them). If your horse carries himself/herself like your icon, a martingale will probably not be necessary. Do you plan on jumping or just getting into the english ways?

Also, no matter what, a riding helmet. Everytime you get on your loyal steed - helmet. And a certified riding helmet at that. I don't care if your head is big, so is mine. I don't care if you don't like the feel, so what. Or any other crap reasons. Helmet!!! (I've heard too many excuses so I'm covering them right off the back)

I hope that helps! Feel free to pm me anytime for help. I am currently helping two good friends transition from western to english and I ride both so I'm not biased 

Good luck!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

definitely try it. theres so many differant disiplines for english. after you get the basics down (doesnt really take long) you can go into almost anything. jumping, basic dressage, even polo and polo-cross! its great

as for equiptment you should go with a pleasure saddle. it can be used for basically any disipline. its okay for jumping and dressage you just have to work a little harder for the right position and form in the saddle. And an english bit and bridle w/ a cavason are best, espessially if you are transitioning from western to english because it is something differant and will help your horse to concentrate and tell the differance between the disiplines and what you are asking of him.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Tasia said:


> I should of clarrified my horse naturally carries himself because of the amount of training we have been threw. Maybe constant contact with the bit is better.



ah, yes, that makes more sense! Is that your horse in your avatar?? simply gorgeous! I found some great deals on saddles on craigslist and ebay and you can find them on here too. The only caveat is that it is hard to fit a saddle over the internet and having one that fits right is very important (as I'm sure you know). You want to make the transition as fun as possible for you and your horse and I completely concur with the above post about a helmet. I took mine off once on a hot day for 30 seconds, had a horse spook, I came off and suffered a severe concussion.


----------



## hrsecrzie (Feb 1, 2010)

See if you can find a super cheap all purpose saddle, or borrow one from a friend... just make sure that it fits the horse. the best way for this to be a possitive experience for the both of you is for everything to fit correctly. I love english and jumping, but put me in a western saddle and I'll do jus fine. I've found that alot of the little thing with western and english are the same. for me the big difference in how you ride is NO neck reining! it doesn't work with the snaffle as much as it does with a shank. the sturrip lenght can be hard to get use to, i think the best way to adjust is to slow move the sturrip up. Hope you both have fun!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone used those wintecs? they look comfortable. What is a contour pad? I ALWAYS wear a helmet its never been a problem. I have a purple nylon bridle with a o ring snaffle would that work for now?


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

A contour pad is shaped just like the saddle, hence, contour.

Your purple nylon should work. If you get series, a leather one should be bought.

I've tried a wintec and I didn't like it. I felt like I was sitting in the horse. But to each rider their own.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

you should definitly try it and it took me like 2 weeks to get english down... 

i get a horse next year wahooo


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Definitely give English a try! 

I advise borrowing tack to start, but if you do want to buy, an all purpose type saddle is probably your best bet until you decide if you want to specialize further into jumping or dressage. I bought my no-name AP saddle on eBay for $120 + s&h, (Saddle, stirrup irons and leathers, and pad), and my plain raised snaffle bridle w/ laced reins at TSC for something like $30 (uber good sale, they were getting rid of all the English inventory). The shape of your pad doesn't really matter unless you're showing. Too many pads can cause the saddle to pinch, just like western. If you do buy a saddle, remember that English saddles are measured differently than westerns (usually a couple of inches larger: I personally ride a 14-15 inch western and a 16-17 inch English). Your nylon bridle will definitely work if you aren't showing. 

One tip: Take a leather curb strap (no chain) and run it through the front dee rings of your English saddle as a grab strap if you feel unbalanced. It took me a little while to feel really secure without that big western pommel and horn in front of me. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am going down to Vancouver aganist me own will (thanks mom =*( so there is supposed to be some awesome tack shops down there.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

What kind of colours should I go with?


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Go with browns. There are lots of different ones but black tack only looks good on certain horses so try to match your brown tack as much as possible.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> it took me like 2 weeks to get english down...


Wow, makes all of us who have spent years learning to master it seem foolish, doens't it?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I was thinking hunter green or brown. Problem there is so many different shades of brown.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

If you get hunter green tack, then if you decide to show, you have to go out an buy everything again.

There are a bunch of different sgades but most match pretty closely. Start with the saddle and match colours as best as possible from there.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

So all I need is 
- a all porpose saddle
- a bridle (BTW what does raised meanÉ) 
- a schooling pad
- a contour pad
the saddle, bridle, and contour pad all in brown. The schoolig pad in any colour.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

yes that is all you need for now!
for my preference i would go with a white one because it looks better than brown.

I hope were all talking about this type of contour saddle pad
http://www.tackroominc.com/images/Mattes-Contour-Pad-with-Tri.jpg


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

maura said:


> Wow, makes all of us who have spent years learning to master it seem foolish, doens't it?



lol, maura that is what I first thought when I read that too. I think she just meant feeling more natural after switching from western. To the OP, if you're thinking of showing I suggest looking into the local requirements so that you don't go out and blow a ton on new tack and find out most of it is wrong!


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry if I confused you but contour pads should be white, not brown.

Raised means that there's and extra "chunk" of leather on top, giving it a fanceier look than that of normal flat leather.
And stitched just means decorative stitching.
Its all to look fancier, no other real reason or anything that you should worry about.

Ps, sorry if I'm spelling wrong, my blackberry won't let me see what I'm typing


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

haha no prob I was a little confused that I couldnt find a brown one. I am deff. going to buy used as much as possible.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes i think you should definatley try it i have been riding english al;l of my life and i love it! it might take you a week or two to getinto it though but when you do youll love it! borrow a englissh saddle and bridle


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Bump again!


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

Um, you keep bumping this thread but why?


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am bumping to see if anyone has anymore input.
As far as sizing for english saddles is it the same as western?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Tasia said:


> I am bumping to see if anyone has anymore input.
> As far as sizing for english saddles is it the same as western?


Nope, sizing is a little different for the rider. For English, measure from the center of the cantle down to one of the rivets on the side of the pommel (it doesn't matter which side). That measurement is the rider's size. As a _general_ rule, the English saddle will measure about 2 inches bigger than your current western saddle to be comparable. Still, sit in it if possible and make sure that it is comfortable in that size. A tack store employee can probably help you somewhat with finding your size if you need help.

As far as brown vs. black tack, unless you're showing it doesn't matter what color, purely personal preference. Unless you're showing dressage, brown is definitely preferred. Probably the most standard color of brown tack is havana, and that color is fairly easy to match even across brands. Oakbark is pretty common, too, and is a brighter shade of brown.

Pads: Again, if you're not showing, its up to you. If you are showing, there are some unspoken "rules". In the jumper ring, a square cut pad is fine, even with some color depending on the size of the show. In the hunter ring, even on the flat, you want a shaped white pad, either sheepskin or faux sheepskin. I like the synthetic to show with just because it's whiter. The off-white of the real stuff contrasts too much with all my guy's white, and something always looks dirty . I wouldn't put 2 pads on at once, no matter what the cut. That can mess with the fit of the saddle, and you run into the same kinds of problems as overpadding a western saddle. It's kind of a fad to over pad right now, at least in my area. Makes me cringe to see people riding with a western blanket under a schooling pad under a shaped pad under a saddle. :?


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

*How Do You Put On Threads*

Hi Everyone who is reading this reply i am just wondering how to put on threads and how many posts do you have to post before you can go on chat would love a reply

Thanks

TheGirlWhoLikesHorses

x


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Tasia
Welcome to the other side.
But
The saddle must fit the horse - you can only borrow a saddle if it fits the horse.
The saddle must also fit you and you must feel comfortable in it - there is not much of it. So you can borrow it: (1) if it fits the horse and (2) you.
The sizes Western are different from sizes English.

Riding in constant contact is an acquired skill but once you get the knack it gives better control - in the opinion of those of us who ride English.

And yes, please wear a riding hat - always. It is easier to fall off an English cut saddle.

But please please, make sure that you have a few lessons at the very beginning from a qualified English instructor who can show you how to sit properly in the saddle. If you just get on, the chances are you won't sit upright and balanced then you will have to unlearn before you can relearn to sit properly.

Welcome to the club


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

ahh dont get a wintec! if you can, get a leather one deffo!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Nero said:


> ahh dont get a wintec! if you can, get a leather one deffo!


Any particular reason? I've ridden Wintecs before, English and western, and found them to be decent saddles for the money, and a fair alternative for less competitive riders. Just curious as to what your experiences with them are. :wink:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

TheGirlWhoLikesHorses said:


> I am not being mean but why is nobody replying or sending me a PM because i want to know how to post threads and how many posts do you have to post before o can go on chat i said i would love a reply but you are all only replying to the person who put on the THREAD.


Sorry, not a chatter, so can't help you there. If you want to start a new thread there's a button at the top of the forum page... If you can't find it try the FAQ button in the taskbar.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I will deff. get some lessons. As far as my helmet I do not step on my horse without one. I saw the wintecs. I like the overall look and that the gullet can be changed. I am riding in 16in western saddle so 18in english? I will start hunting down tack in the upcoming months all I need is 
Saddle
Bridle 
Saddle pad fitted (white)
Square saddle pad (I want a funky colour)
Both in brown. 
And as far as the saddle does everything come with it? Like stirrups and and the girth.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Does all come with the saddle - No Tasia.

You'll need stirrup irons which leave a gap each side of the boot.
You'll need stirrup leathers - Aussie synthetics are the best they don't stretch
You'll need a girth strap - again Aussie synthetic works well. They come in sizes.

You need bridle including nose band,
You might need a flash band - this is a strap which holds the bit in the horses mouth- it needs careful adjustment.
You might need in due course a martingale - depends on the horse.
You'll need a bit - try at the beginning a French Link - which is very mild or a standard ringed snaffle. But your tutor will tell you if you need something firmer.

You'll need experienced help to set the tack up correctly. You might have to change it later.

As an experienced Western rider you can get away with a lot without change - but if you are serious about riding English then at the beginning you need to understand the principle of "collection".

Purely as an example for this post: - my horse is forward going - she is always stepping out smartly with impulsion (look it up). I aim for a constant contact (look it up) with her mouth via the bit. As long as I am "in contact", I don't expect her to step out, either lengthen her stride not speed up the pace, without instruction.

When I want her to step out - I let her have some slack
in the reins to allow her to move her head more freely.

If I am to do some tricky riding - say along a bendy, uneven, root strewn path, then I like her "in hand" and "on the bit" - (look it up).

She can be allowed to go "long and low" on a loose rein from time to time to relax but I want her to carry her head high for most of the ride. I want to feel her "impulsion" - the power coming up from her hind quarters
at all times. She is never allowed to dawdle.

My weight I carry on the saddle not so much on the stirrups.

The saddle takes a much smaller surface area on the horse's back - the horse feels more of your movement. Reins are primarily for communication. 

First, get to learn to sit properly in the saddle, holding the reins correctly in two hands, right from the very beginning. If your tutor is any good - that is where he/she will start in teaching you.

Having written all this as an Englishman, be aware that American English riding traditions are slightly different from European English - when in America do as the Americans do.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. My horse naturally collects himself and as a reiner we strive for collected horses. BTW I am a Canadian but I do understand what your saying.=)


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

TheGirlWhoLikesHorses said:


> Sorry Scoutrider i cannot find new thread button i have done FAQ too on that it shows you a picture of it but i still cannot find it i would like to know how many posts you have to post before you can go on chat.


Sent you a PM. :wink:


----------

